
The lockdown death of a 20-year-old day trader – Free to read - samizdis
https://www.ft.com/content/45d0a047-360f-4abf-86ee-108f436015a1
======
samizdis
Also at:

[https://parentsecurityonline.com/parent-kids-the-lockdown-
de...](https://parentsecurityonline.com/parent-kids-the-lockdown-death-
of-a-20-year-old-day-trader-free-to-read/)

